# 21 acre Ozark Farm



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

21 acres, fenced & cross-fenced, pasture and scattered trees, 2 ponds, 3 bd. modern home, 1200 s.f., deep well, 30x36 metal outbuilding with 200 amp electric service, water hydrant on back of farm, other outbuildings, carport, house is private and secluded down from blacktop, 2 miles to 375,000 acres of National forest and the Elevenpoint River. $144,000, 10% down with 25 year owner financing @ 0% interest rate...once in a lifetime deal. See pictures at photobucket for elevenpoint.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

I tried to find the pics, but didn't have any luck on photobucket..


----------



## JustMe2 (Mar 8, 2011)

I found some pics, but it was a mix of things, no way to tell if it's the property being talked about. I am interested...


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

The only pics there are the farm.


----------



## MikeC (Mar 29, 2012)

Can we get a direct link please? Searching for "elevenpoint" got no hits, "eleven point" got a bunch of photos of people, and a river and other things not normally related to the selling of some property. Then there's no way to even determine if I am indeed staring at the right pictures.

It sure does seem to be an over complicated way to show us some photos. I didn't see any farm pics, pics of the home, or any outbuildings.


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

I saw some pics on this topic , think elevenpoint's photobucket album is private
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ge...estions/433795-homestead-pictures-thread.html


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

Eleven point why are you selling, If the pics I saw in the link are yours it seems like a nice place. Not a bad deal either.


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello Elevenpoint, I shot you a PM a few days ago and assume you must be away for the Holidays. Please contact me back regarding your property. Thanks!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, what is up with the selling? I LOVE your place and have seen pictures you have posted thru the years. What is up with the selling of it and for that price? Wow, I sold mine in town for almost that, and to think I could have country living for the price, that is a dang good deal.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Search results for elevenpoint = no results

I think your album is private


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

On hold for now.


----------

